# Wary Woods



## V52

Hi friends
I can't find an Italian translation matching with  "Wary Woods" 
context
I'm translating an US telefilm : a burglar (a robot..) kidnapps a girl (a cyborg..) and takes her to "Wary Woods" 
Can anyone help me?
Grazie
Vittorio


----------



## Manuel_M

Vitt,

Are you sure it's not the name of a place - a _bosco-_ and therefore should remain unchanged?

BTW, it's _*kidnaps *_(one p), although we also wrote _kidnapped_ and _kidnapper_


----------



## V52

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Vitt,
> 
> Are you sure it's not the name of a place - a _bosco-_ and therefore should remain unchanged?
> 
> BTW, it's _*kidnaps *_(one p), although we also wrote _kidnapped_ and _kidnapper_


Dear Manuel
Your opinion was my first guess... but  I'd like to find a possible italian matching... 
Do you think I can translate  "wary"  as  "fuorilegge"?  "Bosco dei Fuorilegge" "Foresta dei Fuorilegge" 
BTW thank you for your kind correction 
How are you?
Vittorio
PS Gosh... you honoured me with your post number 1000!


----------



## Manuel_M

Vitt,

I think wary means *guardingo *or *cauto*.

I'm glad post No 1000 was addressed to you!


----------



## carrickp

I'm not familiar with the film, but "wary woods" doesn't make a whole lot of sense in AE, even though both words, of course, exist.


----------



## Silvia

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> I'm translating an US telefilm


Is it an adaptation? It would be a longer in Italian.


----------



## Silvia

Ok, visto che si tratta di un adattamento, potresti anche tradurlo... ovviamente la scelta è tua.

Passiamo alle possibili alternative. L'aggettivo wary risulta strano collegato al sostantivo wood, perchè di solito è una qualità che si riferisce ad una persona... come diffidente per esempio. Ho trovato la combinazione "wary woods" in un gioco sui power rangers... mah. 

Che ne dici di bosco guardingo? oppure... boschi ombrosi?


----------



## V52

Silvia said:
			
		

> Ok, visto che si tratta di un adattamento, potresti anche tradurlo... ovviamente la scelta è tua.
> 
> Passiamo alle possibili alternative. L'aggettivo wary risulta strano collegato al sostantivo wood, perchè di solito è una qualità che si riferisce ad una persona... come diffidente per esempio. Ho trovato la combinazione "wary woods" in un gioco sui power rangers... mah.
> 
> Che ne dici di bosco guardingo? oppure... boschi ombrosi?


 
Potrebbe essere "foresta misteriosa" ?
Vitt


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi friends
> I can't find an Italian translation matching with "Wary Woods"
> context
> I'm translating an US telefilm : a burglar (a robot..) kidnapps a girl (a cyborg..) and takes her to "Wary Woods"
> Can anyone help me?
> Grazie
> Vittorio


 

Bosco atro.

Uinni


----------



## Silvia

Bosco che? Ho imparato una parola nuova  Per me può andare, ma chi la capisce? Scusate l'ignoranza... 

P.S.: meno male che c'è qualcuno che alza il livello...  Comunque dico sul serio


----------



## uinni

Silvia said:
			
		

> Bosco che? Ho imparato una parola nuova  Per me può andare, ma chi la capisce? Scusate l'ignoranza...
> 
> P.S.: meno male che c'è qualcuno che alza il livello...  Comunque dico sul serio


 
Devo averlo letto in qualche favola o sentito in qualche film... O non è che magari c'è nel signore degli anelli?? Mah...

Uinni.


----------



## grappa

"boschi ombrosi" e' ok


----------



## You little ripper!

"Atro" is translated as "gloomy" in English. "Guardingo" is translated as "wary".
With "*W*ary *W*ood" both words start with a capital and should stay that way as Manuel suggested. If it was descriptive, then it would be spelled "*w*ary *w*ood" and you would then use the Italian equivalent.


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "Gloomy" is how you would translate "atro" and "Wary" is translated as "guardingo", but because with "*W*ary *W*ood" both words start with a capital I would think it stays that way as Manuel suggested. If it was descriptive, then it would be spelled "*w*ary *w*ood" and you would use the Italian equivalent.


 
Atro means also orrido/spaventoso so gloomy is not the only translation, and especially in this case it does not fit.
I do not agree with your handling of capital letters, as to non English-speaking people that "name" would mean nothing, while for certain purposes (in certain contextes) it would be important to render a concept by translating names too (e.g: fairy tales).


Uinni


----------



## Silvia

Charles, it is not so. Otherwise we wouldn't have Alice nel Paese delle Meraviglie or Peter Pan nell'Isola che non c'è!


----------



## You little ripper!

Yes, you're both (Uinni and Silvia) right. I just noticed that it is fiction and in fiction it can be translated . The problem is that "Wary Woods" doesn't really make sense even in English as Carrickp mentioned. Woods can't be wary. That's only a thing that humans and animals can do. The impression that is being created is that it is a scary place and one needs to be wary or cautious when entering them. Literally translated it would be "Bosco Guardingo". But does poetic licence allow that in Italian as it does in English with "Wary Woods"?


----------



## giada

wot do u think about foresta nera?se e' un film di fantascienza o per ragazzi penso che renda abbastanza bene l'idea.


----------



## panjandrum

You might find the comments in THIS POST helpful

(From the short thread on this topic in English-Only)


----------



## uinni

panjandrum said:
			
		

> You might find the comments in THIS POST helpful
> 
> (From the short thread on this topic in English-Only)


 
Ecco dove l'avevo già trovato!!!!
Grazie panjandrum!

Uinni


----------



## V52

Thank you all friends! 
Dear Silvia "atro" is a very arcaic word you can find it in Vittorio Alfieri poems and maybe Dante. It has the same root of "atroce" (atrox-cruel). Can this relation be possible also between the english words "Wary" and "War" ? 
Vittorio


----------



## uinni

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Thank you all friends!
> Dear Silvia "atro" is a very arcaic word you can find it in Vittorio Alfieri poems and maybe Dante. It has the same root of "atroce" (atrox-cruel). Can this relation be possible also between the english words "Wary" and "War" ?
> Vittorio


 

Yohoo! Nessuno in ascolto?   
"Bosco atro" si trova ne "Il signore degli anelli"!
Siete molto distratti...

Uinni


----------



## Don Zauker

uinni said:
			
		

> Yohoo! Nessuno in ascolto?
> "Bosco atro" si trova ne "Il signore degli anelli"!
> Siete molto distratti...
> 
> Uinni


BTW, the original name is Mirkwood. 
I wonder why it was translated as "Bosco Atro", that means dark/cruel wood.

I can't find any hint with Mirk = Atro.


----------



## V52

uinni said:
			
		

> Yohoo! Nessuno in ascolto?
> "Bosco atro" si trova ne "Il signore degli anelli"!
> Siete molto distratti...
> 
> Uinni



I am maybe the last one in the world who hasn't still read "The Lord of Rings"... apologies
Vittorio


----------



## Silvia

Don Zauker, spero ci fosse una squadra di traduttori per tradurre il Signore degli anelli... altrimenti già si spiegherebbe la scelta del traduttore, provato da tanta fatica... comunque non devi prendere l'inglese come originale, sennò fai un errore anche tu!

Vittorio, non c'è bisogno che mi metti alla gogna sull'Alfieri... mica siamo a scuola  Poi mica mi posso ricordare tutto... il mio cervello è selettivo, per fortuna


----------



## uinni

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> I am maybe the last one in the world who hasn't still read "The Lord of Rings"... apologies
> Vittorio


Ma neanche leggi i post...  
Comunque, te lo consiglio; è molto bello (e non disdegnare le bellissime appendici linguistiche!!!).

Uin.


----------



## Don Zauker

Silvia said:
			
		

> Don Zauker, spero ci fosse una squadra di traduttori per tradurre il Signore degli anelli... altrimenti già si spiegherebbe la scelta del traduttore, provato da tanta fatica... comunque non devi prendere l'inglese come originale, sennò fai un errore anche tu!


La storia della traduzione del SdA è una fiaba di per sé...

La traduzione venne effettuata da una studentessa innamoratasi del libro, Vicky Alliata di Villafranca, che al tempo aveva solo quindici anni.

Il lavoro venne effettuato per la Ubaldini, una casa editrice che provò a stampare il libro ma, forse anche a causa della traduzione un po' "immatura" fece un flop micidiale.

Tre anni dopo la neonata Rusconi acquistò i diritti di pubblicazione e affidò a Quirino Principe il compito di rielaborare in pochi mesi la traduzione della Alliata, cosa che riuscì a compiere con bravura magistrale.

Ma che fatica deve essere costata!!!


----------



## ElaineG

> BTW, the original name is Mirkwood.
> I wonder why it was translated as "Bosco Atro", that means dark/cruel wood.
> 
> I can't find any hint with Mirk = Atro.


 
In inglese, "Mirk" è pronunciato come "Murk", che vuol dire "dark."  "Bosco atro" esprime questo senso.


----------



## uinni

Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Tre anni dopo la neonata Rusconi acquistò i diritti di pubblicazione e affidò a Quirino Principe il compito di rielaborare in pochi mesi la traduzione della Alliata, cosa che riuscì a compiere con bravura magistrale.


 
Beh, con cotal nome (e cognome) non avrebbe potuto far di meno  

Uinni


----------



## Don Zauker

Grazie ElaineG, ora ha più senso.


----------



## You little ripper!

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> I am maybe the last one in the world who hasn't still read "The Lord of Rings"... apologies
> Vittorio


No, there are 2 of us, but I'm not going to apologize.


----------

